#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-08-30
<Weudel> hello?
<Weudel> Okay, we'll try this again in a couple weeks. I'll send out info for our next meeting in the next couple of days...
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-08-30
<claycorn> hello
<amblin> of course someone says hello when I am afk
